# Gibby's sore foot



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Two days after getting back from the Marshbanks hunt test we were out training and came up with a cut paw. I didn't even know when it happened, found it when I was combing out the burrs he picked up and noticed his foot was was bloody. We cleaned it up and looked at it and knew it was going to need stitches. So off to the vet we go. Cleaned, stitched and a 2 week vacation from training for Gibby. Removed the bandages today and everything looks good but he won't leave it alone so, on goes the cone. You can see from the pics he is thrilled to have the cone on. He just lays around when wearing the cone. (not a happy camper)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, poor Gibby, that just sucks. Tito just came off a 2 week injured reserve, too, due to a hurt foot. 
Glad it's AFTER the new title, not before 
Hope he's better soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope he feels better soon and the dreaded cone comes off .. foot injuries can go serious quickly so it is really a good thing you are on top of it.

Add: My Faelan had a 2 week hiatus due to a split and stitched pad - bandage changes every 2-3 days etc. They do look so sad in their cones


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Tito on the new hunt title. Gibby is sure wearing his heart on his sleeve in the pics. Jonah just came up with both back feet slightly injured after a 5 hour swim. He wouldn't let up on the swimming so I let him have his fun. I rub some Vicks Vapo rub on his paws and he loves the feel of it on his paws. The Vicks seems to work on preventing him from licking the paws.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Get well soon Gibby. Quinn now has a sore paw too. I think she has a deep split in her pad. Must be contagious. Poor Gibby and the cone of shame. 

Got your PM... will send next week.... I hope.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gibby*

Gibby:

Get well soon!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Does seem to be contagious. Bonnie got a spider bite between her toes on Thursday morning and her foot blew up to three times normal size so she got scratched from the test this weekend! It is just starting to go back to normal now even with an anti-inflammatory shot from the vet and daily soakings.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, my poor grammar led you to believe Tito got a new hunt title, it was GIBBY that got the new title. All Tito got was a sore foot 



Happy said:


> Congrats Tito on the new hunt title. Gibby is sure wearing his heart on his sleeve in the pics. Jonah just came up with both back feet slightly injured after a 5 hour swim. He wouldn't let up on the swimming so I let him have his fun. I rub some Vicks Vapo rub on his paws and he loves the feel of it on his paws. The Vicks seems to work on preventing him from licking the paws.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Danger got a split pad last week as well. What the heck? Congrats Gibby on the new title, and hope the dreaded "cone of shame" is gone soon!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Gibby. I hope he is feeling better soon and that Gibby isn't gimpy for too long. I think I will go put shoes on all my pups until this foot injury epidemic passes!


----------

